

CA sues Delta, alleges "Fly Delta" app violates CA Online Privacy Protection Act - msbertenthal
http://oag.ca.gov/news/press-releases/attorney-general-kamala-d-harris-files-suit-against-delta-airlines-failure

======
justinsb
I think/hope California is simply trying to raise awareness of the law, rather
than believing that Delta's mobile app is a serious threat to privacy.

On Android, the privacy policy is linked from the Play Store, and the standard
Android permissions system describes the functionality that the app uses.
Apparently that isn't enough to comply with the law (according to the
complaint); I didn't know that before now, and so the lawsuit seems to be
working.

It takes Delta a lot longer than 30 days to fix technical issues even when
they clearly want to (e.g. their website was broken for a few months and you
had to phone in to change seats; I'm sure that was costing them a small
fortune per day in additional phone bank staff). I doubt that Delta are even
keeping much of this PII: it's neither their business nor their forte.

